# 2010 - Pnw Thanksgiving Rally



## Oregon_Camper

*** Black Ice and Snow **

Rally Cancelled...everyone staying home and not driving on black ice and snow.



** Blocked Sites are Valid Until March 1st. Book Now or Risk Not Getting Site **

Site Details:* * Where: Cannon Beach RV Resort * When: Nov 24th-28th (Wed-Sun) * Cost: - $25.04 per night (est as 2010 rates are not set yet) * Reservation: Contact "Leroy" (yep...same as Timberlake) at 1-800-847-2231 and tell him your with the Outbacker Group.

*Eat'n Details:









**Thanksgiving Dinner:* I can try to reserve the area we're having the Pot Luck in on Friday for all of those that will be doing Thanksgiving dinner at the Rally.

*Friday Dinner* - Will be the normal Pot Luck at the Campground's group area. (indoors of course)
*
Saturday Dinner* - Anyplace other than Doogers. They burned us twice now...we're done with them.

*Sites:
*
I have all of the bottom loop blocked for us. So take your pick (first come first served) from the sites 41 through 58. Every site offers Full Hookups and includes cable television. The location is really well kept up with Arcade, heated pool and hot-tub and a free shuttle downtown if you want to leave your TV at home. I will keep the list updated as people make their reservations.

*Who's Coming:*









Attending, but not camping:

PDX_Doug - Coming down Friday to hang out and have dinner
Oregon_Camper - Staying in Cannon Beach at in-laws house. Will attend all events...especially when food is involved.

Site 42- WoodstockWanderers
Site 43 - 
Site 44 - 
Site 45 - 
Site 46 - 
Site 47 - 
Site 48 - 
Site 49 - 
Site 50 - 
Site 52 - 
Site 53 - 
Site 54 - 
Site 55 - 
Site 56 - 
Site 57 - 
Site 58 -


----------



## BlueWedge

We have reservations for site 57 - 24th-28th Wed-Sun


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> We have reservations for site 57 - 24th-28th Wed-Sun


The Doxie's have site 56thumbleft
(btw) the sewer level must have went down enough, we drained just fine. However, there is gurgling and bubbly ground near Bluewedge's. I am sure it's just coincidence.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We are in 49 again. D& J


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We are in 46 again.


----------



## Crismon4

...We're in 47 again, arriving Wednesday.....361 days and counting


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Can I get a mod to

1 - pin this topic to the rally section

2 - then delete this post

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

*** Blocked Sites are Valid Until March 1st. Book Now or Risk Not Getting Site ***


----------



## Oregon_Camper




----------



## greenfamily

Greenfamily is taking #53 for this rally.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We have friends, Ray and Linda Webb, new to RV'ing that will be joining us in their new 5th wheel. It's not an Outback, so they are SOB's, but a nice couple never the less. I will post their site number when they get it to me.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> We have friends, Ray and Linda Webb, new to RV'ing that will be joining us in their new 5th wheel. It's not an Outback, so they are SOB's, but a nice couple never the less. I will post their site number when they get it to me.
> 
> Dean


Sounds good to me...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## jnk36jnk

I forgot to mention that the Webb's have a Dachshund named Cosmo.









Dean


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> We have friends, Ray and Linda Webb, new to RV'ing that will be joining us in their new 5th wheel. It's not an Outback, so they are SOB's, but a nice couple never the less. I will post their site number when they get it to me.
> 
> Dean


You have friends?????

Just Kidding Dean - Love you guys!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> I forgot to mention that the Webb's have a Dachshund named Cosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean










I LOVE your friends!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Our friends the Webb's will be in space 51


----------



## WoodstockWanderers

Well, we finally started turning our thoughts from Summer to Fall. We'll be tied up with family in Portland on Thursday but will look forward to pulling in on Friday morning the 17th for the balance of the weekend. We're in site #42. Keep us posted on potluck and any other to-do's. If we play our cards right, this trip will mark our 50th night in the Outback with another month to go before we mark it's one year anniversary! Looking forward to seeing you all and catching up on summer stories!

Michael & Diane


----------



## Y-Guy

It's that time of year again, time to start thinking about Thanksgiving Rally and Football!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Praying to the weather Gods again this year!


----------



## Y-Guy

Doxie did you pray last year? Because if you did then (a) it didn't work or (







you prayed for rain!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Doxie did you pray last year? Because if you did then (a) it didn't work or (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you prayed for rain!


Haha! yeah, I must of messed up which God I prayed to. THIS year I will most definently pray to the SUN God


----------



## BlueWedge

Called and confirmed the reservations we made last Thanksgiving. They haven't forgotten us... Not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing.









Looking forward to Cannon Beach again this year. Great park and town.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Called and confirmed the reservations we made last Thanksgiving. They haven't forgotten us... Not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Cannon Beach again this year. Great park and town.


AND GREAT OUTBACKERS!


----------



## greenfamily

Sorry all but we won't be able to come for Thanksgiving. Have a great time !!!

Rick


----------



## jnk36jnk

greenfamily said:


> Sorry all but we won't be able to come for Thanksgiving. Have a great time !!!
> 
> Rick


Well, that's a bummer. Hope every thing is OK with your household..


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're still coming to the Rally....we just won't be staying in the campground.

DW's parents closed on their vavcation home in Cannon Beach (read...my vacation home too







) and the plan is to have Thanksgiving there this year. Works out fine, as we are only 3-4 mins away from the campground and we plan on coming over for the potluck...the next nights dinner...campfires...swimming...etc. (just don't tell the camp host we're not registered)


----------



## Y-Guy

Oh think you're to good to hang out with the Outbackers now eh Jim? Just when the trash talking gets going, you go and head off to the cabin... I see what's going on here!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're still coming to the Rally....we just won't be staying in the campground.
> 
> DW's parents closed on their vavcation home in Cannon Beach (read...my vacation home too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the plan is to have Thanksgiving there this year. Works out fine, as we are only 3-4 mins away from the campground and we plan on coming over for the potluck...the next nights dinner...campfires...swimming...etc. (just don't tell the camp host we're not registered)


we ARE tellin!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

If you read between the lines, Jim said: and if the weather gets really bad, we want all of you to bring your potluck to the vacation home.

Thank Jim! That's might generous!


----------



## Y-Guy

17 days and counting...


----------



## PDX_Doug

It looks like the stars are aligning, and we will be able to make it down for one day of the rally. No camping unfortunately







, but at least we will get to spend some time with our great Outbackers friends!









The plan at this point, is to come down on Friday for the Day After Feast.







If there is anything in particular you are short on, let us know and we will try to bring it along.

See you all in a couple of weeks, and until then...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I've updated the attendee list on the first page of this post.

We have the room above the store for Thursday and Friday night. The store is closing around 6pm on Thanksgiving, but they will leave the outside door unlocked for us to access the room. There will be no access to the restrooms on Thanksgiving, so go before you come over.









I have the room for us on Friday night as well.	Let's shoot for a 5pm dinner time.

If you still plan on coming and don't have a reservation...DO IT NOW!!!! They just opened up all the sites that are now reservered by Outbackers in our loop. If you want to jump to another site (like mine old site)...then DO IT NOW.

They also wanted to know if we wanted to attend their FREE dinner on Saturday night. I told her I didn't think so. They want to get a headcount for this, but I think we generally do something else.

See everyone at the beach.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've updated the attendee list on the first page of this post.
> 
> We have the room above the store for Thursday and Friday night. The store is closing around 6pm on Thanksgiving, but they will leave the outside door unlocked for us to access the room. There will be no access to the restrooms on Thanksgiving, so go before you come over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the room for us on Friday night as well.	Let's shoot for a 5pm dinner time.
> 
> If you still plan on coming and don't have a reservation...DO IT NOW!!!! They just opened up all the sites that are now reservered by Outbackers in our loop. If you want to jump to another site (like mine old site)...then DO IT NOW.
> 
> They also wanted to know if we wanted to attend their FREE dinner on Saturday night. I told her I didn't think so. They want to get a headcount for this, but I think we generally do something else.
> 
> See everyone at the beach.


Do we really only have 6 families coming? If you will be there Thanksgiving, I'm cooking and you are more than welcome to come over.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Sandi and others:

who all will actually be there on Thanksgiving? Rick and I are! are we all eating together like last year? are we going to use the room?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sandi and others:
> 
> who all will actually be there on Thanksgiving? Rick and I are! are we all eating together like last year? are we going to use the room?


I'll be cooking a traditional dinner - I have to have my turkey and leftovers. You guys are more than welcome to join us again. I don't think we'll need the room, no sense hauling everything over there for a few people but that's my opinion.


----------



## Wombat Cave

The BlueWedge's will be there for Thanksgiving dinner also.

Is there anything in particular that we could bring to augment your feast, Sandi?

Let us know, or we'll just bring our favorites - pumpkin pie and cookies.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I will bring dinner rolls, cranberry sauce,green beans to add to feast since you do the pots and turkey and do them sooo well! I remember number one son learning mashed potatoes last year!







What else can I bring or would you rather I bring other items? Let's hope for no rain this year! oh, and Rick likes fruit salad so I will make that, otherwise he will whine


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

so actual turkey day is us, the Y-Guys and the Bluewedges??


----------



## Y-Guy's Wife

Had to register. I'm on a different computer, forgot my password and couldn't log in.









Tawyna, all those items sound great.

David and Cheryl, pie and cookies sound great too.

Haven't thought much about the meal yet, too busy with other stuff. I'm sure we'll have plenty!!

Looking forward to a camping weekend at the coast, one of my favorite places.

Sandi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Had to register. I'm on a different computer, forgot my password and couldn't log in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawyna, all those items sound great.
> 
> David and Cheryl, pie and cookies sound great too.
> 
> Haven't thought much about the meal yet, too busy with other stuff. I'm sure we'll have plenty!!
> 
> Looking forward to a camping weekend at the coast, one of my favorite places.
> 
> Sandi


Sandi....what is your login name on your primary account? I'll see if I can reset it for you.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Had to register. I'm on a different computer, forgot my password and couldn't log in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawyna, all those items sound great.
> 
> David and Cheryl, pie and cookies sound great too.
> 
> Haven't thought much about the meal yet, too busy with other stuff. I'm sure we'll have plenty!!
> 
> Looking forward to a camping weekend at the coast, one of my favorite places.
> 
> Sandi


Sandi....what is your login name on your primary account? I'll see if I can reset it for you.
[/quote]

I'm good; back at my regular computer. I had my work computer with me in Portland. No need to reset me. Thanks though.


----------



## BlueWedge

OK I am back from Cathlamet and Skamokawa ( great places ).

How about some fresh roast beast or ham ?


----------



## Y-Guy

Both sound great to me David!

Doug, glad you are going to drop by, look forward to seeing you again.

Jim, just checking in on you, as I am with all my Beaver friends, want to make sure we can officially lift the suicide watch now.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We will be showing up in the early afternoon of Friday. There will only be Dean and I, (and our friends, the Webbs) as Katie has to work







. I have no idea what I will be bringing because we are going to my mothers' house for TG dinner and I doubt that I will get to bring home any left overs. So I will have to make up some left overs!! Any requests?


----------



## jozway

Y-Guy said:


> Both sound great to me David!
> 
> Doug, glad you are going to drop by, look forward to seeing you again.
> 
> Jim, just checking in on you, as I am with all my Beaver friends, want to make sure we can officially lift the suicide watch now.


COUGARS


----------



## WACOUGAR

jozway said:


> Both sound great to me David!
> 
> Doug, glad you are going to drop by, look forward to seeing you again.
> 
> Jim, just checking in on you, as I am with all my Beaver friends, want to make sure we can officially lift the suicide watch now.


COUGARS
[/quote]

GO COUGS


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> OK I am back from Cathlamet and Skamokawa ( great places ).
> 
> How about some fresh roast beast or ham ?


Roast Beast. Haha!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

We have some cold temps coming, down to 10 by Tuesday night. We have not winterized because of upcoming trip. Sooo, my question is if I leave a heater on out there at night, will it be enough??? 
They are also using the S word, that is not good.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rick just got home and we checked weather in the Dalles...etc and have decided it's just too iffy to say we are going. So the man of the house (haha) has decided we are cancelling and winterizing. Gotta pull the trailer to the dump station this weekend. Sorry everyone, believe me that it's killing me but I know you understand. Rick is very cautious and who knows what the forecast would be for coming home. Some people don't mind the possibly of snow or ice on roads but he does, and I respect that







. Driving on the roads is one thing ( we were raised in the bad winter weather) but towing is another thing.

Soooo sad I won't get to see everyone and I haven't seen Bluewedges in forever. Sniffle.


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Rick just got home and we checked weather in the Dalles...etc and have decided it's just too iffy to say we are going. So the man of the house (haha) has decided we are cancelling and winterizing. Gotta pull the trailer to the dump station this weekend. Sorry everyone, believe me that it's killing me but I know you understand. Rick is very cautious and who knows what the forecast would be for coming home. Some people don't mind the possibly of snow or ice on roads but he does, and I respect that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Driving on the roads is one thing ( we were raised in the bad winter weather) but towing is another thing.
> 
> Soooo sad I won't get to see everyone and I haven't seen Bluewedges in forever. Sniffle.










Snow/ice aren't my favorite conditions to drive or tow. Highs in the mid thirties on Wednesday with snow in the forecast for Western Washington so I can't imagine what EWA is going to be like. We will see ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Rick just got home and we checked weather in the Dalles...etc and have decided it's just too iffy to say we are going. So the man of the house (haha) has decided we are cancelling and winterizing. Gotta pull the trailer to the dump station this weekend. Sorry everyone, believe me that it's killing me but I know you understand. Rick is very cautious and who knows what the forecast would be for coming home. Some people don't mind the possibly of snow or ice on roads but he does, and I respect that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Driving on the roads is one thing ( we were raised in the bad winter weather) but towing is another thing.
> 
> Soooo sad I won't get to see everyone and I haven't seen Bluewedges in forever. Sniffle.










Snow/ice aren't my favorite conditions to drive or tow. Highs in the mid thirties on Wednesday with snow in the forecast for Western Washington so I can't imagine what EWA is going to be like. We will see ...
[/quote]

I hate this! Grr! It might snow, it might not, it might melt and freeze, it might not. Not knowing til last minute if we can go isn't my style. I know, I know, Y-Guy will have clear roads and sunny skies all the way. Murphy's Law.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I am moving to the part of Oregon where they much longer camping seasons. This is really depressing me. Sigh.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am moving to the part of Oregon where they much longer camping seasons. This is really depressing me. Sigh.


My parents are in Southern Oregon (Grants Pass) and are supposed to get snow this weekend. So it's everywhere. Darn. I have to drive Snoqualmie Pass this weekend to pick up Stacy in Pullman. They got snow over there last night. Yuk!! It has been just fine every weekend up until the one weekend I HAVE to go. Just like with you. Just when you want to go, the weather turns. I think we should all move to Arizona. My folks are leaving in a couple of weeks for 2 months in the desert. Ah, the joys of being retired!!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am moving to the part of Oregon where they much longer camping seasons. This is really depressing me. Sigh.


The Oregon forecast doesn't look that bad ... too early to call for us wet siders-206/253/425/360 ers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> I am moving to the part of Oregon where they much longer camping seasons. This is really depressing me. Sigh.


My parents are in Southern Oregon (Grants Pass) and are supposed to get snow this weekend. So it's everywhere. Darn. I have to drive Snoqualmie Pass this weekend to pick up Stacy in Pullman. They got snow over there last night. Yuk!! It has been just fine every weekend up until the one weekend I HAVE to go. Just like with you. Just when you want to go, the weather turns. I think we should all move to Arizona. My folks are leaving in a couple of weeks for 2 months in the desert. Ah, the joys of being retired!!!!








[/quote]

I heard Snoqualmie was closed last night for 2 hours. Why don't you fly her home???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> I am moving to the part of Oregon where they much longer camping seasons. This is really depressing me. Sigh.


The Oregon forecast doesn't look that bad ... too early to call for us wet siders-206/253/425/360 ers.








[/quote]

Oregon looks great! well, except the rain! it's getting there that's not fair!


----------



## WACOUGAR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am moving to the part of Oregon where they much longer camping seasons. This is really depressing me. Sigh.


My parents are in Southern Oregon (Grants Pass) and are supposed to get snow this weekend. So it's everywhere. Darn. I have to drive Snoqualmie Pass this weekend to pick up Stacy in Pullman. They got snow over there last night. Yuk!! It has been just fine every weekend up until the one weekend I HAVE to go. Just like with you. Just when you want to go, the weather turns. I think we should all move to Arizona. My folks are leaving in a couple of weeks for 2 months in the desert. Ah, the joys of being retired!!!!








[/quote]

I heard Snoqualmie was closed last night for 2 hours. Why don't you fly her home???
[/quote]

You payin'? Airfare from Pullman is not a pretty site! Besides her friend is coming with her. We are flying her back from Medford though! It's supposed to get better by Saturday.


----------



## jnk36jnk

So sad Doxie, that doesn't leave very many of us for the get together. We will probably fill one little booth at Doogers!!!! j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> So sad Doxie, that doesn't leave very many of us for the get together. We will probably fill one little booth at Doogers!!!! j


don't make me feel worse. I can only hope you all understand that when weather isn't good or questionable, we won't go. I know, Y-Guy will still go, but we won't. My heart is heavy but it's the right choice.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> So sad Doxie, that doesn't leave very many of us for the get together. We will probably fill one little booth at Doogers!!!! j


don't make me feel worse. I can only hope you all understand that when weather isn't good or questionable, we won't go. I know, Y-Guy will still go, but we won't. My heart is heavy but it's the right choice.
[/quote]

We haven't talked about the forecast, it's been a crazy busy week. Steve isn't one to drive if the weather is going to be bad. We will however probably be a last minute go or stay. Either way I'll have food for Thanksgiving dinner so it won't matter when we make the call. Not happy that the weather is turning bad but maybe, oh maybe it will warm up enough for the roads to be clear for us to come.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> So sad Doxie, that doesn't leave very many of us for the get together. We will probably fill one little booth at Doogers!!!! j


don't make me feel worse. I can only hope you all understand that when weather isn't good or questionable, we won't go. I know, Y-Guy will still go, but we won't. My heart is heavy but it's the right choice.
[/quote]

We haven't talked about the forecast, it's been a crazy busy week. Steve isn't one to drive if the weather is going to be bad. We will however probably be a last minute go or stay. Either way I'll have food for Thanksgiving dinner so it won't matter when we make the call. Not happy that the weather is turning bad but maybe, oh maybe it will warm up enough for the roads to be clear for us to come.
[/quote]

I hope it turns out ok for you to go! We are going to winterize and go empty the black tank this weekend and put the Outback to bed. Such a pain to winterize and unwinterize so we can't make a last minute decision. It was so hard taking all the canned and bottled goods out of the Outback yesterday, that's just not what I had planned!







But I'd rather do it this way than plan to go and have the weather change at the last minute with the trailer all packed!







. That's it, I am moving to where I can camp year round.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

We had already planned our family Thanksgiving for tomorrow and I have a house full coming! The actual Turkey Day we will probably still be sleeping it off!







My bedroom is being given up to guests so I will be "camping" in the Outback in the driveway tonight through Sunday.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers

We're going unless the roads on Friday are truly snow/ice. Any direction for the potluck on Friday or do we all just bring pie? Heading out later today with the Outback for a tailgater in Corvallis with my daughter- GO BEAVS! Will think about winterizing after Thanksgiving


----------



## jnk36jnk

The post TG pot luck has always been just that, pot luck. But given that there will only be five families taking part you might give thought to brining more than one item. Although all pies sounds kind of interesting. j


----------



## jnk36jnk

Our friends, the Webb's, are pulling out of the TG rally too. He is having some health problems and will hopefully be having surgery to alleviate them, soon. So, that leaves how many?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We are pulling out. Weather too iffy mid week. As much as we love the coast, we'll be staying home this year.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

it's been snowing for several hours, have about 4" I think, forecast says up to 7". Glad we had decided to not go cuz this would have really made me cry! (not that NOT going didn't make me cry, you know how I am about seeing my peeps! Sniffle.)


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> it's been snowing for several hours, have about 4" I think, forecast says up to 7". Glad we had decided to not go cuz this would have really made me cry! (not that NOT going didn't make me cry, you know how I am about seeing my peeps! Sniffle.)


We have about 4.5 inches. It's beautiful!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

After much discussion regarding the weather, as well as having developed an undiagnosed problem with the electrical in the fiver, we have also decided to cancel our trip to Cannon Beach. We certainly hope that our next planned get together (Cape Disappointment in Feb) will not suffer the same demise as this one has. Apologies to the two remaining families. Happy TG to everyone. D&J


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> After much discussion regarding the weather, as well as having developed an undiagnosed problem with the electrical in the fiver, we have also decided to cancel our trip to Cannon Beach. We certainly hope that our next planned get together (Cape Disappointment in Feb) will not suffer the same demise as this one has. Apologies to the two remaining families. Happy TG to everyone. D&J


It just wasn't meant to be this year. Have fun in February!


----------



## WoodstockWanderers

This is too complicated for me to keep track of. Who's the other family still going?


----------



## Wombat Cave

WoodstockWanderers said:


> This is too complicated for me to keep track of. Who's the other family still going?


The BlueWedges are still planning on being there.

Guess it is now the Un-Rally ...









Cheryl


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Started snowing late last night, let up for a couple hours this morning and has been snowing HARD for last few hours. Wow, this is awesome for us! Most winters we get no snow!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Started snowing late last night, let up for a couple hours this morning and has been snowing HARD for last few hours. Wow, this is awesome for us! Most winters we get no snow!


Just rain here.....


----------



## BlueWedge

We have 3" on the ground and counting. 23 degrees. Funny I don't remember moving to the Tri-Cities.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> We have 3" on the ground and counting. 23 degrees. Funny I don't remember moving to the Tri-Cities.


Oh that's just a dusting over here. We are at 10 inches at least and it's still coming down with no end in sight.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Oregon_Camper said:


> Started snowing late last night, let up for a couple hours this morning and has been snowing HARD for last few hours. Wow, this is awesome for us! Most winters we get no snow!


Just rain here.....








[/quote]

Glad to hear that. We have to drive down to Southern Oregon on Wednesday. Hopefully it won't be too bad!! Have to get through the mess here and the pass (Sexton) down that way. Taking the truck so we should be good. What a crazy week!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

Just called and canceled for this weekend. Looks like they pushed the cold weather out a day or more, which limits our schedule more than we wanted.

We were really looking forward to seeing everyone and Cannon Beach again. Guess we will have to go back when the weather is a bit nicer ? Maybe a spring or fall rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

currently 18 degrees and tonight will be -1. Tomorrows high is 16. Anyone got a hot toddy I can have??


----------



## jnk36jnk

BlueWedge said:


> Just called and canceled for this weekend. Looks like they pushed the cold weather out a day or more, which limits our schedule more than we wanted.
> 
> We were really looking forward to seeing everyone and Cannon Beach again. Guess we will have to go back when the weather is a bit nicer ? Maybe a spring or fall rally.


Pick a date and start the ball rolling.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers

Sitting here in my slippers, looking at the OB parked out front. Just got back last night (3 hours late) from a quick business trip to Spokane. -5 and snowing. Cannon Beach will seem like Palm Desert by comparison! Still planning to head out Friday morning for "warmer" climes. Will miss you all. Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## BlueWedge

Happy Thanksgiving

Here is the roast beast we were going to have at the rally. 8lb sirloin tip mmmm . It is snowing again


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> Here is the roast beast we were going to have at the rally. 8lb sirloin tip mmmm . It is snowing again
> 
> View attachment 1351


Yum! Will be missing that. Glad to be home safe and snug while it continues to snow. Freezing rain is in the forecast. So glad we didn't travel.


----------



## BlueWedge

We could have used another dozen people to help eat tonight. Nice to be inside and warm that is for sure. Hope everyones TG went well.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers

Okay, checked into the Cannon Beach Resort and set up under cloudy but dry skies. Some snow/ice over the coast range but not bad. Nice place they have here and more rigs streaming in behind us, so we won't be lonely for the weekend! Everyone needs to send us a dollar; we had to pay full price and forefit the the "group rate", since there was no group







Tickets to My Fair Lady at the Coaster Theater tomorrow night. Wish you all were here!!


----------



## john7349

WoodstockWanderers said:


> Okay, checked into the Cannon Beach Resort and set up under cloudy but dry skies. Some snow/ice over the coast range but not bad. Nice place they have here and more rigs streaming in behind us, so we won't be lonely for the weekend! Everyone needs to send us a dollar; we had to pay full price and forefit the the "group rate", since there was no group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets to My Fair Lady at the Coaster Theater tomorrow night. Wish you all were here!!


Yeah, I think you guys should do OK with the weather for the weekend.







Have a great Camping trip!


----------



## Y-Guy

Humm ok so we couldn't make it last year but I'm curious if plans are for going back again in 2011 and the general thoughts?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Humm ok so we couldn't make it last year but I'm curious if plans are for going back again in 2011 and the general thoughts?


you know the rule Y-Guy~ "Plan it and they will come!"


----------



## Y-Guy

Well Sandi and I are looking to head back this Thanksgiving, probably to the same place in Canon Beach. Is anyone else planning on returning or are folks leery after the early winter we had last year? Other then Beverly Beach we haven't been to many others we like as well, any suggestions?


----------



## BlueWedge

We have something scheduled on Thursday. We might want to come hang out over the weekend. We still have a credit at Canon Beach.


----------



## Y-Guy

Well we are going back this year, weather permitting. Sandi made reservations Wed-Sun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We will be in Cannon Beach...just not camping. Nice to have a 5 bedroom home there now.







(in-laws...not mine)....((yet)) LOL


----------

